# A Lesson in Male Sex Drive.



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

A lesson for all the kids at home. 

Marie-Celeste was out and about poking her nose into things in free range time. The boys get theirs separately as I don't need any new rats. Triddle saw her strolling along, slid open his cage door and wooed her in about four seconds. I didn't even know he could do that. I bet he didn't either till a rat in heat strolled by. Necessity is the mother of yada yada. 

Yeah.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Cheap date. But a girl's got needs, too!

Seriously, that's bad. Hope you're either prepared for an e-spay or a litter,... How old is she? Old enough to be healthy through the process?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Cheap date. But a girl's got needs, too!
> 
> Seriously, that's bad. Hope you're either prepared for an e-spay or a litter,... How old is she? Old enough to be healthy through the process?


Old enough and healthy enough. I am giving sex ed to the boys right now...


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i hope she isn't preggers. =/


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Why didn't you stop her? I'm confused.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Any reason why you don't have the male's cage doors firmly secured? Sounds like irresponsible rat ownership to me, and now it looks as though you're going to have a bunch of babies to deal with. 

Have you concidered getting your male rats neutered? It's not overly expensive,a nd it takes away the worry of accidental litters. Plus, if they get fixed they can live together in one giant mischief.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Sounds like irresponsible rat ownership to me,


I think more questions are in order before we make such assumptions.

It is quite possible that she just didn't have time to get to them. Maybe she has the female separate because she is planning to speuter... 

Njal?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yes reach, that's a bit of a jump. its not even completely clear that triddle did the deed, he may very well of gotten there in time. not enough information has been given in the matter. 

and, he may not have known that they could have gotten out anyway. i know in the past there has been time when the doors were thought to have been secure and i found a loose rat in the room. no matter how perfect we think the cage is the rats are going to find ways to prove us wrong and scare the crud out of us. they delight in it. sometimes i think they plan it...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oops!

I've read though that rats only sucessfully mate 1 time in 10? Or something like that.

I've had similar instances in the past (one where a very tiddly baby Ben pushed the bottom of the cage off it's hook and crawled out...and jumped an unsuspecting katie!) and I've never found that 1! (Thank god!)

I might be misinformed, just something I remember reading somewhere


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

I did not know they could get out, even if they did the house is rat proofed and they have long free sessions. 

Triddle moved fast, the deed took maybe twenty seconds. 

Marie-Celeste seems to be pregnant, but I am okay with that. I don't think a litter of rats is the end of the world.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey, it happens. Lessons to be learned, that is the point of half the stuff that happens to us, I think.

I would just recommend that you do as much research as humanly possible, set up homes, and keep your vet informed. He/she will be an incredibly valuable tool through this whole thing.

Good luck!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Things like that are why I started out with one gender. And why, in our own clan, we are getting everyone sputered so there is no worries or need for separation.

Now, in the rescue area, we've got boys and girls in seperate corners. They play only in an enclosed playpen, etc. Eventually, we hope to have seperate areas that are enclosed to make everything 100% foolproof.

Accidental litters happen, yes. A lot, strangely. I strongly suggest that owners who want both genders, and do not want to sputer, keep them in seperate rooms if possible.

Babies aren't the end of the world, no doubt. But when you have oops litters, and you adopt them out, you *may* be taking a home from rescue/shelter rats already born and in need of a home.

Just saying what's on my mind, not trying to offend or preach.  I hope all goes well if she is preggers (hopefully not). You said she wasn't too young, but I also hope she's not too old, either.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Things like that are why I started out with one gender. And why, in our own clan, we are getting everyone sputered so there is no worries or need for separation.


I do the same thing. I only have girls, except Barry. He was alone until his neuter healed...

Sometimes, you can't help who you love ... but neuters are nice! Plus, rat balls are not exactly pretty.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Saw the topic title and thought i was gonna get some useful tips on keeping the boyfriend at bay... humph!


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

i wanted to get my boys spayed but its like $100 each and i dont wanna pay that atm


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> Bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Saw the topic title and thought i was gonna get some useful tips on keeping the boyfriend at bay... humph!


LOL


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

If he took 20 seconds you had time to get over there and pull him off.... That's quite a bit of time, really. I sincerly hope that she isn't pregnant. I stand by my previous statements.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> If he took 20 seconds you had time to get over there and pull him off.... That's quite a bit of time, really. I sincerly hope that she isn't pregnant. I stand by my previous statements.


Meh, who cares. Like I said, I don't think a litter of rats is such a bad thing, I can always call Jay the pet store guy. Snakes gotta eat, too. 

Call me a rat abuser.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

Njal said:


> reachthestars said:
> 
> 
> > If he took 20 seconds you had time to get over there and pull him off.... That's quite a bit of time, really. I sincerly hope that she isn't pregnant. I stand by my previous statements.
> ...



No love for ratties there then!!!!

8O  :x  8O


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > reachthestars said:
> ...


My ratties are well loved, they may even be spoiled!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Njal said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, who cares. Like I said, I don't think a litter of rats is such a bad thing, I can always call Jay the pet store guy. Snakes gotta eat, too.
> ...



I see two contradictory statements there...
If your rats are, in fact, spoiled, then you would not be so care-free about them breeding nor would you just nonchalantly say such things as 'snakes have to eat' when it is your own rats that will be the food.

Explain that one to me.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Njal said:


> reachthestars said:
> 
> 
> > If he took 20 seconds you had time to get over there and pull him off.... That's quite a bit of time, really. I sincerly hope that she isn't pregnant. I stand by my previous statements.
> ...



I find that highly disgusting coming from a 'rat lover', and someone who believes her rats are spoiled. If you really and truely loved your pets, you would care about what happened to their offspring.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > Njal said:
> ...


I apologize, allow me to clarify. The rats I keep are well spoiled.


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Njal said:
> 
> 
> > reachthestars said:
> ...


My rats are spoiled. And I really and do truly love my rats. I am so sorry I have disgusted you, I will try harder to impress you in the future. 

But to be fair, if Marie-Celeste asks to keep her babies, I won't send them off.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened to this thread...

It is _cold_ in here, suddenly... :| 



Njal said:


> Call me a rat abuser.


Them sounds like fightin' wurds... 8) 

Did you have a response in mind when you wrote that originally?


----------



## Njal (Nov 2, 2007)

Sparker said:


> I'm not sure what happened to this thread...
> 
> It is _cold_ in here, suddenly... :|
> 
> ...


I meant to be ironic. In the sense that I am not a rat abuser, but others may be free with the appelation.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

wow.....


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Njal said:


> Sparker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what happened to this thread...
> ...


I could see that, that was why I asked. Written word is hard, though, because no one can hear your tone.

Also, I just want to tell you that I understand where you're coming from about the importance, or lack thereof, of one litter in the larger picture. It isn't a _huge_ deal. 

But if it were my pet that was having the babies, I think that the degree that I indulge in anthropomorphism would keep me from choosing that end for them.

Just a thought.


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

lol


----------

